# Tutorial sound design of Trailer synth sounds?



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone know if some good tutorials/videos for sound designing "trailer synth sounds"?

Not necessarily Braaams, but sounds that occupy the same role and sometimes do call and response with braams? 

If anyone can recommend some good tutorials I would be much obliged.


----------



## mac (Apr 17, 2017)

Not something I've done myself, but this may help? @jononotbono might have experience with it, I know he's a thinkspace student.

https://thinkspaceeducation.com/sdp/


----------



## sazema (Apr 17, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Anyone know if some good tutorials/videos for sound designing "trailer synth sounds"?
> 
> Not necessarily Braaams, but sounds that occupy the same role and sometimes do call and response with braams?
> 
> If anyone can recommend some good tutorials I would be much obliged.



Honestly, I think there is no trailer synth sound, there is a sound which you need.
If you download any trailer pack for Zebra for example, you will get some standard categories (arp sounds and no-arp sounds, pads, atmospheres).
For braaam and other stuff good starting point is even playing with sampler, just load some samples and play a lot with it (stretch, pitch down sample, send to reverb, delay, and play with LFOs).
I would recommend to you this: just learn how to program any sound with your synth of choice and you will be at the good track.
Also, analyse finished patches and see what is going on, to understand better what you need.


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 17, 2017)

That thinkspace course deals with pads, alarms, risers, downers, braams, and few other things. If that's what you're after.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 17, 2017)

mac said:


> Not something I've done myself, but this may help? @jononotbono might have experience with it, I know he's a thinkspace student.
> 
> https://thinkspaceeducation.com/sdp/



Looks interesting, may give it a go.


----------



## Sean_Gouws (Apr 17, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Looks interesting, may give it a go.


Totally worth it. Currently busy with their MFTM vol. 1 and having a blast.


----------



## sazema (Apr 17, 2017)

Don't get me wrong, but it's totally wrong, I mean you can spend the money for this, but why?
YT is already a good source for everything, just few examples:






And why to spend any money for someone how will tell you how to do basic saw/sine synthesis and add reverb and other fx to output 

About sound synthesis and basics,



and so on... There is a even few superb payed video tutorials for synthesis.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the video links.


----------



## sazema (Apr 17, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Thanks for the video links.



It's nothing, but hurry up to learn this before baby


----------



## sazema (Apr 17, 2017)

Drone example:



or this:


----------

